# Facial swelling, hives



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, my lemon is at it again. She broke out in hives from her nose backward with pink eyes and nose, and has some swelling at the edges of her lips. I dosed her HEAVILY with my vet's treatment plan for allergic reactions: benedryl, hydroxyzine, prednisone, and famotidine. 

I picked her up from daycare around 5:50, and she was fine. Came home, she ate her usual dinner, and she went in the back yard, where she'd been earlier today and goes out everyday. Then by 6:45, she had started showing signs of a pretty serious reaction that looked like it was headed for swelling eyes shut territory. Gave her her meds as per the vet's advice, and has responded well: hives and swelling stopped spreading and went down significantly. No vomiting, no diarrhea, no change in alertness (except for sleepiness, which could be attributed to daycare and all of the sedating drugs she got). Should be obvious, but will state parenthetically for those unfamiliar with me and Lua: I'm observing carefully, have called the e-vet, and will drive straight over should anything change---severe allergic reactions are not to be messed around with. 

So my question for y'all is, what the ****???

Thoughts? Experiences?

-Emily and her very much needed glass of wine.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Id have her on quercetin daily for life. It won't prevent outbreaks but it'll lessen the strength and amount of them.

Look into a supplement made by the company called Vets Best. It is called skin and allergy support. It contains a variety of things including quercetin.

Try wiping her down with a damp towel everytime she comes in from outside.

Not sure if you're keen but a full raw diet lowers internal inflammation and will reduce the chances of future outbreaks by allowing more balance internally. Chicken is also a very common allergy that is found in most commercial diets. A clean diet can really help the way a dogs mast cells interact with histamine.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its so hard to know what sets off the bad reaction.
What they were fine with for years, can seem to change overnight.
It can be something as small as a new perfume, or lotion your wearing, to the carwash spray a different air fresher in the car. 

Start making a diary of everything she comes into contact with, and eats. Add to the diary any allergic reaction that happens to her, and anything new you bring into the house. 
Poor girl, I hope she starts feeling better.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Great advice from tex. Laundry detergent is also a known culprit. I use a hypoallergenic soap for my dogs bedding and toys.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

I have seriously no clue. We use free & clear laundry products, have no new cleaners of any sort, and I'm not using any new products on my skin. EXCEPT nail polish---I tried a new brand today, but it's been well clean and dry for hours. 

I'm picking up some honest kitchen tomorrow (embark, the grain-free turkey). Lua's much better, resting comfortably. She's pretty clear, with the exception of some lip swelling. This reaction was odd in that it started at her nose and moved toward her tail, but it didn't get past her ears (maybe because of the drugs?). No body hives, nothing on any of her other sensitive skin areas (inner thighs, chest, tummy, between her toes).


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Quercetin is found naturally in apple peels, so if you have any handy you could give her a snack. 

A 30 day elimination diet is probably the only way to be sure if it's a food allergen, but you could try fasting her for 24 hours and see if the worst of the symptoms go away. Still not exactly scientific with all the meds, etc. I like Honest Kitchen, but it still has tons of ingredients in it. I'd try one protein with one veggie, cooked or raw, whatever your preference. Also for what it's worth, my chow is on TOTW and is allergy prone, but hasn't had any issues with it, so I'd be inclined to think Lua's allergen is environmental. 

I hope Lua feels better soon and you get to the bottom of it.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

I just had a crazy (I hope) idea as I was drifting off to sleep... Is there any possible way this reaction could be related to the rabies and distemper/parvo boosters Lua got on 11/3? The thought occurred to me when I was thinking about the small lump she still has at the injection site, coupled with her bad allergic reaction to the lepto vaccine about a year ago. I'll certainly call the vet in the morning, but I'm really hoping that's not possible. I just can't think of anything else it could be...


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

emilycn said:


> I just had a crazy (I hope) idea as I was drifting off to sleep... Is there any possible way this reaction could be related to the rabies and distemper/parvo boosters Lua got on 11/3? The thought occurred to me when I was thinking about the small lump she still has at the injection site, coupled with her bad allergic reaction to the lepto vaccine about a year ago. I'll certainly call the vet in the morning, but I'm really hoping that's not possible. I just can't think of anything else it could be...


Yes, I've heard of reactions to vaccines happening months afterwards. Takes a while for the immune system to recover. She could be in a hypersensitive state from the vaccine and something she normally can mediate, triggered this response.


----------

